# Is Sellier and Bellot ammo any good for range?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Just wondering compared to WWB or Blazer for range ammo...


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

possibly a little better than WWB.
In my guns it's accurate and not too dirty

AFS


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree, not as dirty, but for me it's about as accurate as WWB.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Just as reliable?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

in my feg (9x18) s&b feeds perfectly, no failures, and i have been known to make one ragged 7 shot hole in the center of the target at 7 yards. My opinion. Yes as reliable and as accurate.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

My experience is that brass cased S&B is excellent ammo.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I think it is good quality stuff but having said that my AR15 chokes on it every time. Don't know why but suspect it has to do with spring strength versus powder count not being enough to give me a full eject resulting in a nasty double/triple feed. Not fun to clear. Range buddy uses S&B in his rifle (don't recall the brand but much more high end than mine) and he hasn't had any problems. So I use UMC or other and run 100%. I defiantely think S&B is worth a try but make sure your guns like it. That would be the case with any ammo of course.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Tuefelhunden said:


> I think it is good quality stuff but having said that my AR15 chokes on it every time...


Is your AR chambered in 556 or 223? Is the S&B ammo 556 or 223? Your buddy's AR is probably 556, and if yours is 223 that could be the difference.


----------

